# Jakiego rodzaju biżuterię...



## anthox

Cześć wszystkim,

I am perplexed by the grammar of this phrase and am wondering if it is correct:

_*Jakiego rodzaju biżuterię ubierzesz do tej sukni?*_
Translated as, "What sort of jewelry are you going to wear with this dress?" (source: Clozemaster)

I know that _ubrać _takes accusative (_Ubiorę biżuterię_), but don't understand why the genitive _jakiego rodzaju_, and _do tej sukni_, and why _biżuteria _isn't genitive.

For example, I would think the English sentence would translate as:

_Jaki rodzaj biżuterii ubierzesz z tą suknią?_


Can anyone tell me if the original sentence is wrong, and how; or, if it is grammatically correct, why?

Dziękuję wam serdecznie.


----------



## grassy

Jakiego rodzaju - co? biżuterię, nożyce, kwiaty, meble
Jaki rodzaj - czego? biżuterii, nożyc, kwiatów, mebli



anthox said:


> Jakiego rodzaju biżuterię ubierzesz do tej sukni?
> Jaki rodzaj biżuterii ubierzesz z tą suknią?



I think the more usual verb in contemporary Polish would be "dobierzesz" (= choose to wear so that it matches the dress). Anyway, both sentences are correct, the second one is less usual and there can also be "do tej sukni".


----------



## anthox

Thanks for the reply.

Próbuję zrozumieć dlaczego _jakiego rodzaju _wyjaśni się w tym konteksćie. Na przykład, mógłbym powiedział albo:

_Jaki rodzaj winy to jest? _
albo
_Jakiego rodzaju winę to jest? 
_
...żeby wyrażić, "What kind of wine is this?" Nie ma rożnicy z dwóch wyrażeń?


----------



## grassy

The correct sentences are:

_Jaki rodzaj wina to jest?
Jakiego rodzaju wino to jest?
_


----------



## anthox

grassy said:


> The correct sentences are:
> 
> _Jaki rodzaj wina to jest?
> Jakiego rodzaju wino to jest?
> _



No oczywiście! I've confused _wina _and _wino_.  W każdym razie ja wolę piwa, więc nie wstydzę się bardzo.


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> _Jaki rodzaj wina to jest?
> Jakiego rodzaju wino to jest?_


Jaki to jest rodzaj wina? 
Jakiego rodzaju jest to wino?

To, że dzięki fleksji można zrozumieć zdanie złożone ze słów ułożonych w niemal dowolnej kolejności jeszcze nie oznacza, że każda jest równie poprawna (= native by tak powiedział gdyby mówił od siebie, a nie tłumaczenie).


----------



## grassy

Nie. Oba szyki są tak samo poprawne; "to jest" jest po prostu bardziej akcentowane przez to, że jest na końcu zdania. Napisałem zdania w ten sposób dlatego, że nie chciałem zmieniać szyku podanego przez @anthox .



jasio said:


> (= native by tak powiedział gdyby mówił od siebie, a nie tłumaczenie).



Zupełnie niezrozumiałe. Jeżeli coś tu się nadaje do korekty językowej, to to, co napisałeś.


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> Zupełnie niezrozumiałe. Jeżeli coś tu się nadaje do korekty językowej, to to, co napisałeś.


Dobrze, to napiszę mam nadzieję, że w sposób bardziej zrozumiały, choć bardziej rozwlekły: jeżeli rdzenny, wykształcony użytkownik języka polskiego nie użyłby takiego szyku w naturalnej rozmowie albo na piśmie, to znaczy, że jest on niepoprawny. Tłumaczenie z języka obcego nie może tu być wyznacznikiem, gdyż często język oryginału narzuca szyk (jak w tym przypadku) albo stosowanie kalek językowych i zapożyczeń, które w innym przypadku byłyby zupełnie zbędne. 

Te konkretne zdania nie wyglądają jak świadomie akcentowanie - raczej mówiący zapomniał o orzeczeniu i dodał je z opóźnieniem, co w języku mówionym czasem się zdarza.


----------



## grassy

OK, teraz rozumiem, o co ci chodziło.


----------



## zaffy

I would just say 'Jaki to jest rodzaj wina?'


----------

